# Navarre tide Chart?.?



## Rich (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm looking for an accurate tide chart for the intercoastal area near navarre. I've been using the Fishermans Bend and The Narrows area but its not accurate to what I am seeing while on the water. The other question is, since Navarre is in the middle of 2 passes, which way does the water go? East or West when it drains?

:banghead


----------



## GatorBait (May 14, 2008)

I might be no help here.. Check your Wal Mart there. I live right here in Fairhope, just north of Gulf Shores in alabama and in theWal Mart here in thesporting goods section where the free brochures are,Alabama put out a 2008 Alabama Marine Information Calendar which has an awesome tide chart that is right on que! I had the same problem until i ran across this chart. If you can find a chart like this im definate you'll have no other issues. As far as your other question, i definately cant answer that one.. sorry.

http://conservation.alabama.gov/fishing/saltwater/tides-weather/2008_tides.pdf#page=5

Thanks, Jason


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Rich, after all these years and numerous beers debating this subject, here's my take on this issue.



Pensacola pass affects the Narrows ALL the way to Brooks Bridge. Outgoing tide does flow to the west, incoming the opposite. As for the tide times, this we have not come up with a firm number (need more beer). In the bays, it's approximately 18 minutes a mile you add to the times at the mouth of the pass. Don't know if that number works in the Narrows.



To throw a monkey wrench into this hypothesis, I've been in Rocky and Boggy Bayou when it should have been a incoming tide and the water was flowing OUT of the bayous. Water displacement??? Don't know, I'm going to have a beer....


----------



## Rich (Oct 3, 2007)

I've sat at Woodlawn, NavarreBeach and Oriole Beach boat ramp on several occasions and matched the tides that I saw to the charts. 6 out of 10 were incorrect. There are charts for the Narows and Fishermans bend. I don't really rely on them or at least I should say, the accuracy is well off. 

The Navarre bridge is roughly 18 miles to the Destin pass and 23 miles to the Pensacola pass. I buy the theory that there is more water near Pensacola, therefore the tide would drift towards that area. Then again with Navarre being somewhat in the middle of both passes, could it be that there is no current flowing and just a rise and fall of water?

:banghead


----------



## Captain WhupAss (Nov 8, 2007)

Have another beer and try this link...

http://www.saltwatertides.com/dynamic.dir/floridagulfsites.html#apalachicola


----------



## Photon (Feb 27, 2008)

I used to be a member of the Emerald Coast Flyfishers in Ft. Walton Beach. I live on the sound in Navarre and have tried to make sense of what they taught, which was this. It is correct that the tide moves from Pensacola Pass to Brooks bridge. Posted time for incoming tide from the PP to BB is 3hrs. Since Navarre is a little more than half way to Brooks Bridge. I should figure that 1:30 to 1:45 behind the published time for incoming tide. I've come to find this to be true when we have a STRONG tide. When it's like it is today, who knows? Hope this helps. As to the outgoing tide, only God knows.


----------



## Photon (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Rich,:doh

I forgot to mention to pick up a copy of "Gulf Coast Fisherman" from Books a Zillion or most any book store. It is all about the tides, how fast, when the flow is strongest and such. It's a good place to start.


----------

